# Silver plated dinnerware gives odd taste to mouth?



## heliman4141 (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi guys, 
I have a Silver question far as being used in contact with food.
I have set of Rogers plated dinnerware, I switched out my SS forks & spoons out with it because ive read that Silver has antibiotic propertys BUT, ive found that to me it gives off a nasty funky flavor in my mouth. I switched back to the SS ware & all is well again, is this a normal side effect of using Silver as a food utensil? I mean,....... it is really funky flavoring to the pallet. I don't drink or smoke so my mouth is very sensitive to anything chemical. Im having a hard time imagining anyone using it knowing these nasty flavors get imparted.
Anyone else exp. this with Silverware usage?

Dave


----------



## solar_plasma (Feb 21, 2015)

Probably you have amalgam or low-gold alloys in your teeth. This makes a cell. What you are tasting are metal ions going in solution.


----------



## resabed01 (Feb 21, 2015)

Could be that acids in certain foods is reacting with the silver and creating bad tasting metal salts in small quantities.
I think stainless steel is more inert to this and less reactive.

But then maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 21, 2015)

One thing to consider is the age and condition of the plated flatware. If the silver has been worn away, you may be experiencing chemical reactions with base metals. 

I've used sterling flatware a great deal, have a mouth full of fillings, both gold and silver amalgam, and have not experienced what you described. 

One other consideration. If the silver has sulfated (tarnished), you might consider removing the tarnish and trying again. I don't know that that is the problem, but it wouldn't hurt to investigate the idea. I know, from handling an overwhelming volume of old silver (refining), that it can have a very undesirable smell, which surely can translate to a strange taste. 

Harold


----------



## heliman4141 (Feb 22, 2015)

I don't have any Gold based fillings I know that much, 
My Dentist told me mine were mostly copper based from what he saw on my x-rays recently,( am having extensive dental work done recently).
Harold, I think you have something there the silverware is tarnished quite a bit. Thought maybe I just had some odd sensitivity etc...Ive decided to just not use it period.

Thanks for the replys,
Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Feb 22, 2015)

as with old plated ware that has worn when you have layer's of different metals placed in what is essentially an electrolyte made of saliva.
May be it is an affect like a Galvanic cell,even a slight charge would report as a metallic taste in the mouth.


----------



## Pantherlikher (Feb 22, 2015)

I can see electroplating silver and other metals and getting a nasty metallic taste from flatware.
Might also be that someone used allot of silver cleaner and it's a residual taste you're getting from that.

I have a nice silver plated scooper for my coffee and have yet to get any different taste.

B.S.


----------

